# Cyclone Rake: A New Owners First Impression: March 2012---PART IV



## talkin (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an update to my original post in April 2011 about the Cyclone Rake Z-10.

With my last post, I told you I needed install the Power lift accessory. I did so in December 2011. And boy, am I glad I did. I ripped my rotator cuff and needed surgery. From January-March 2012 I was following doctor ordered activity: don't do anything except follow the therapists instructions. The power lift utility was just what I needed to use the Cyclone Rake without worrying about hurting my shoulder again while it is mending.

Prior to my injury, I used the Rake to vacuum my lawn. My challenge? A light covering of pine needles. 17 bags later --- yes, you read that right --- 17 bags later (at 444 gallons per bag) my lawn was clean. I cite this example because it demonstrates how easy it is to "misunderestimate" (per G.W. Bush) how much debris is on your lawn. I thought I'd be done in about an hour --- tops. It took me 4 hours.

During the period of my recovery, I've been watching it rain leaves. It's been raining leaves here in the southeast now for more than a month. I finally decided I was well enough to use the Rake. 

Last week I used the Rake outside for about 3 hours. 12 full bags later I was done. Dumping the bag was easy because of the power lift accessory.

ABOUT THE ACCESSORY

1) Is it worth it? YES. ABSOLUTELY.

2) Is it easy to install? YES. In fact, it was about the easiest of the accessories to install and use.

3) How does it work? It is battery powered. The unit comes with an on-board tester. It also has a plug in port for recharging. Plug the unit in for a half an hour before you use it and you'll be ready to go.

4) Are there any downsides or trick installing or using it? NO.

This accessory is definitely worth getting, especially if you've had an injury as I did. Also, DO NOT expect a woman or a child in your household to be strong enough to lift up the 444 gallon Rake bag when it is full. The 10 HP motor on the Rake is so powerful that it will suck up silt and sand even with the mower deck in the up position. The weight is the driving factor. This accessory handles the load easily.

Well, it's raining leaves outside again --- yes --- just a few days after I sucked 12 bags of leaves off of my lawn. I don't know what I would do about it were it not for the Cyclone Rake. I'd thought about getting a Billygoat, but at $1100, they are almost as expensive as the Rake. And the Rake picks up the leaves and gives you the option to dump or blow them someplace else. And, for the first time in 7 years, the grass on my lawn is growing because there are no leaves impeding their growth.

Yes, the Rake (Z-10) is expensive: about $3500 with accessories. But if you have an extreme debris problem as I have it is worthy of your consideration. In my case, I felt I had to have the 10" hoses with the 10 HP motor. It has made all the difference in the world for me.

Lastly, I haven't had many problems with it. Lately, I'm having trouble keeping one of the clips on the motor deck attachment closed as it links to the 10" pipe to the motor. Other than that, the unit performs flawlessly.

If you buy this Rake, I hope you benefit from it as much as I have. I recommend it highly.


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

I've had my cyclone rake (base model) for probably 7 or 8 years now and love it. It's some of the best money I've spent. The only thing that I felt was just a tiny bit misleading is how the video makes it look so easy to hang the thing on the wall folded up. I'm 40 years old and not a 20 lb weakling and it's a bit of a challenge for me. I did quite a bit of research on them before I bought one. I visited a local person to see his too.
After I bought mine, my uncle was interested. He was sold when he saw me drive through a heavy section of pine needles and how well it picked them up.

PS- I don't know if you saw it or not, but I posted a couple pics last year of my setup with a work light that I added to the back of the Cyclone rake here: http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/work-light-cyclone-rake-leaf-vac-19119/


----------



## talkin (Apr 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your comments and for sharing the pix. Looking at your unit I am reminded to report to all who read our postings to remain mindful that this unit kicks out a lot of dust through the exhaust port in the top of the bag. The dust will cover your house, cars, etc. The technique to use is to gauge the direction the wind is blowing and vacuum into the wind. It's best to wear eye, ear and breathing protection when using this unit.


----------

